
Caloric restriction improves health and survival of rhesus monkeys - nabla9
http://www.nature.com/articles/ncomms14063
======
SixSigma
Interesting adaptation.

My guess it means more possibilities to reproduce later and/or means birthing
now. Although, of course, excessive weight in humans decreases fertility too.

